

A Google+ loophole used for a creative campaign
 - Liu
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/07/05/israeli-firm-launches-the-first-ever-creative-campaign-on-google/

======
RyanMcGreal
Nitpick: I'd be even more impressed if they ran their campaign through a spell
checker.

------
odiroot
An invitation probably isn't enough. I've already got two and still cannot
sign up.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I'm in the same boat.

I actually got my invite from someone who _works_ at Google, but I keep
getting the "We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon."
message when I try to join.

My friend says keep trying, but I might just wait until they open up to more
people.

------
mikecane
I don't know if this tweet is true, since I'm already on G+. The rest of you
can try and report back:

<http://twitter.com/#!/rothgar/statuses/87767198084505600>

~~~
jellicle
It's not true.

~~~
mikecane
Thanks for trying. That's too bad. That place needs people.

------
tommi
So they exposed all of their contacts on Google+? I wonder how the contacts
felt.

~~~
afterburner
They're all marketing contacts, they're probably less annoyed than average.

------
keys1234
I don't think its a loophole, It must be intentional.

Second way which is popular now, you can add the gmail ids in your circle and
share a comment to the circle. This will send a invite to everyone in the
circle :)

~~~
mikecane
I've tried that too. No one has reported getting any Invite or email.

~~~
ktsmith
On your stream page just type a message in the share something box "Hi." for
example. Then in the sharing selection box put in their email address. They'll
get a message with a link to see what you shared with them and for whatever
reason that seems to have a much higher success rate though it can still take
several attempts at clicking the link in the email before they get the sign up
instead of the we're full message.

Also, if you are sharing with a circle you have to make sure you check the
little box during circle selection that says "Also email X people not yet
using Google+" or they won't get the email.

About 90% of the people that I've sent invites to are signed up now.

------
sondh
You don't need the invitation via email to get into Google+, just tell your
friend to invite you (tagging or posting, whatever). Go to
<http://plus.google.com>. Log out of your Google Account. Log in back. Voila!

More information:
[https://plus.google.com/107083942933833320656/posts/2fLmrDmy...](https://plus.google.com/107083942933833320656/posts/2fLmrDmyAKL)

Still working, up until now...

~~~
starwed
So, that totally looked like it was going to work.

But after I "logged in" to google plus it just redirected me to the same old
_"We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon."_ page.

~~~
mattberg
yeah didn't work for me either, but i agree, it did seem to look like it was
going to work. i was excited for a second.

------
Maxious
This was how I got invited (out of the blue invite advertising some site) and
how I invited over 20 people over a 24 hour period (tagging them in a
photo/status update or sharing a status update to a circle/email address).
They didn't get any "Exceeded Capacity" messages although the real invite UI
still doesn't work. And it was after I heard on HN/Twitter that "the loophole
has been closed". Maybe some cliques are more welcome than others.

------
mikecane
Have they since closed that loophole? I can't see a way to use it.

~~~
mbesto
Ya I'd like to know too...anyone tested?

~~~
mikecane
I figured out the loophole and tried it. No one has gotten any Invites. Damn.
That places needs people.

------
chris_engel
Well you COULD just share a link to the people wo want to join:
<https://plus.google.com/up/start/>

~~~
chris_engel
Don't forget that you need an Google Account to join.

~~~
mikecane
Every person I've tried to Invite has GMail. Not getting Invites. Grrrr.

------
nodata
(How is TNW getting all these Circle stories?)

